# Direction on my loom?



## Avodah (Jun 20, 2016)

I was given this loom many years ago but never touched it. As far as textiles goes, I am a very basic knitter. - so not much experience. Can anyone give me direction on how I use it, what type it is, what is made on it, books, YouTube, or websites that would be helpful??? Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t know anything, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

It looks like a tapestry loom, but with a sort of rigid heddle bar at the bottom. Not familiar with this type, but hey, it's got warp on it, try it out. Search youtube for how to weave tapestry on a frame loom, that can get you started. Basically you'd use thicker weft than what the warp is, it appears to be cotton string or linen, both strong and good warp. Weaving from the bottom, take your weft (lopi-type wool, or Brown Sheep wool/mohair would be good choices) under one, over one warp at a time, all across the width of the loom. Then row 2, head back the other direction. Keep going, and for each row, use a comb or fork to beat down each weft row till the warp doesn't show. (Tapestry is weft-faced). There are several good books out there to help you, try looking at the Interweave Press website.
Have fun with this, it's a beautiful loom!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I know what you just said, and I understand what it means, but it sounds like a foreign language aside from a few of the words.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I get that (the foreign language part, I'm that way with math of any kind).
Try this site for videos that may be helpful: https://americantapestryalliance.org/tapestry-education/tapestry-weaving-technique-videos/


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks like tapestry loom.
Nice loom.
Just sold one almost like that last year.
But mine wasn't nearly as nice, and it was a tabletop loom.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I just made myself a frame loom that looks a lot like yours. Get a copy of the book "Frame Loom Weaving" by Jane Redman on Amazon. It has the information you need to use this loom. Frame or tapestry looms are great for doing art weaving but no so much for weaving large amounts of cloth.


----------

